# char hochladen



## Sunaygirl (20. Juni 2006)

hi ich bin anscheinend viel zu dumm dafür meine char hochzuladen.
kann mir jemand mal schritt für schritt erklären wie ischs zu machen hab?
so für idioten halt....


----------



## Sunaygirl (20. Juni 2006)

ok nachdem ich ungefähr 5000mal immer wieder dasselbe gemacht habe funktioniert es doch endlich.
ich schon gemeint ich wär tatsächlich total dämlich


----------



## B3N (21. Juni 2006)

dämlich ist hier niemand, willkommen in der Community. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunaygirl (21. Juni 2006)

lol...
danke


----------



## Stilzkin (21. Juni 2006)

Habe das selbe Problem, meine charas werden nicht auf der Homepage angezeigt. Raufgeladen wird etwas, es geht aber ziemlich schnell, dauert nur ein paar Sekunden.

Liegt es eventuell an der Fehlermeldung im debug.txt:



> 21.06.2006 19:01:42->> FTP: Transfer abgeschlossen
> 21.06.2006 19:01:42->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
> 21.06.2006 19:01:42->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
> 21.06.2006 19:01:42<<- Daten konnten nicht an den Herold Server gesendet werden
> ...



Wenn ja, was muss ich machen das es funktioniert?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Roran (21. Juni 2006)

Stilzkin schrieb:


> Habe das selbe Problem, meine charas werden nicht auf der Homepage angezeigt. Raufgeladen wird etwas, es geht aber ziemlich schnell, dauert nur ein paar Sekunden.
> 
> Liegt es eventuell an der Fehlermeldung im debug.txt:
> Wenn ja, was muss ich machen das es funktioniert?
> ...


Ich bin zwar nicht so ein Spezialist wie B3N und Co,
aber ich würde mal drauf tippen, das es am FTP liegt.

Aber denkt dran, Blasc zieht im mom auf einen anderen Server,
einfach etwas geduld, dann kommt auch ne Hilfe oder Lösung des Problems.


----------



## Stilzkin (22. Juni 2006)

Der Upload funktioniert jetzt mit der neuen Version vom Blasc-Client, nur werden einige Daten auf der Homepage nicht angezeigt obwohl sie in den Einstellungen aktiviert sind:

Rezepte
Bankinhalt
Gold


----------



## Shergemar (22. Juni 2006)

Hallöchen,


immer wenn ich meinen Char hochladen will sagt er mir, das die Datei ungültig ist und fragt ob ich Blascprofiler installiert habe. Wie kann ich das den installieren. Im zip file ist keine exe, bat oder ähnliches.

Gruß
Shergemar


----------



## Shergemar (22. Juni 2006)

So nun weiß ich wie ich den char hochlade. Hat alles geklappt. Aber wo kann ich den einstelle, was er alles anzeigen soll?

Gruß
Shergemar


----------



## B3N (22. Juni 2006)

Shergemar schrieb:


> So nun weiß ich wie ich den char hochlade. Hat alles geklappt. Aber wo kann ich den einstelle, was er alles anzeigen soll?
> 
> Gruß
> Shergemar




Konfiguration und dann unter Anzeigeoptionen, anschließend neu eingeloggen ins Spiel, bei der nächsten Übertragnung werden dann die gewünschten Einstellungen angezeigt. Solltest Bankfach, Rezepte oder Inventar auslesen, musst du dieses mindestens einmal geöffnet haben im Spiel.


----------



## Shergemar (22. Juni 2006)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Wo befindet sich den die Konfiguration. Im spiel konnt ich nix finden. Und beim blasc sind ja nur die 4 Dateien:
blascprofiler.toc  *.xml  und *.lua und blascprofilerconfig.lua.

Diese Dateien sind im wow verzeichnis unter Addones. Muß ich vielleicht noch etwas installieren?

Gruß


----------



## Stilzkin (22. Juni 2006)

Wenn Blasc gestartet ist im TryIcon rechte Taste --> Einstellungen (gibt es 4 Reiter)


----------



## Shergemar (22. Juni 2006)

okay ich habe nirgends ein Icon für Blasc. Ich habe nur diese 4 Dateien s.o. Auch wenn ich wow anhabe, habe ich nirgends ein Icon weder im Spiel noch auf dem Desktop, noch im Tray. Was muß ich also tun um dieses Icon und damit die Config zu bekommen? Nehme mal an das man Blasc richtig installieren muß, aber wo bekommt man es?

Gruß


----------



## B3N (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo Shergemar

du benutzt also nur den Profiler, dann musst du die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua  natürlich manuel bearbeiten.

Manuelle Einstellungen: (entsprechend deiner Chars halt)

BLASC_CHARS = {"Charname@Realmname","Charname@Realmname"};



Struktur der BLASC_Config:

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {};

BLASC_DoScanRecipe = nil;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = nil;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;


Die BLASC_DoScan... Einstellungen entsprechend deinen Vorstellungen einstellen. 1 = aktiv, nil = aus.


----------



## Shergemar (22. Juni 2006)

Danke jetzt funktioniert es wie es soll. Jetzt habe ich nur noch ein Problem. Es wird nicht für jeden Charakter eine Datei, sondern eine DAtei für alle Charaktere angelegt. Das heißt wenn ich einen hochladen will werden alle mit denen ich gespielt habe eingetragen. Wollte ich so eigentlich nicht haben. Gibt es dafür auch eine Lösung?

Gruß


----------



## Ronda (23. Juni 2006)

Ich kann den Profiler nicht runterladen, da kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung???

Bitte kein fachchinesisch, bin ne Frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (23. Juni 2006)

Ronda schrieb:


> Ich kann den Profiler nicht runterladen, da kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung???
> 
> Bitte kein fachchinesisch, bin ne Frau
> 
> ...


Schau mal in meiner Signatur,
da findest du den Link zum Downloaden der Version BLASC Standalone.

Die geht eigentlich ohne probleme,
mußt nur selber das Update machen, dann haste eine NORMALE VERSION .


----------



## Shergemar (24. Juni 2006)

Sodan schrieb:


> Schau mal in meiner Signatur,
> da findest du den Link zum Downloaden der Version BLASC Standalone.
> 
> Die geht eigentlich ohne probleme,
> mußt nur selber das Update machen, dann haste eine NORMALE VERSION .




Der Link funktioniert nicht. Kann werde im FF noch im IE angezeigt werden.


----------



## Karenja (3. Juli 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> BLASC_DoScanRecipe = nil;
> BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
> BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
> BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
> ...



Hi 
hat mir auch sehr geholfen danke!!  Werde es denke ich demnächst evtl auch mal weitergeben endlich wieder ein Inventar und Talente,...   

Das einzige was noch etwas spinnt sind die Visitenkarten aber egal...  3 davon behaupten noch was vonwegen lvl 44  aber des werd ich überleben der rest funzt ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß mit einem Riesenknuddler von Karenja =)


----------



## Odairan (9. Juli 2006)

ich kann mein Char auch net hoch laden 
es wird immer gefragt Deine ob du den BLASCProfiler installiert? und das habe ich


----------



## Beldin (13. Juli 2006)

huhu erstma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also wie dess mit den visitenkarten funzt..habbisch ja noch einigermaßen verstanden,
aber warum werden meine berufe im explorer angezeigt und beim mofi net??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (13. Juli 2006)

Beldin schrieb:


> huhu erstma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du auch die Auswahl &#8222;Ausrüstung und Fertigkeiten&#8220;, &#8222;Talente&#8220; und &#8222;Rezepte&#8220; ,
Ein Häckchen gesetzt, wenn ja Poste mal deine BLASCProfiler.lua bitte,
diese findest du im: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\

Ich merk gerade, ich hab dich da falsch verstanden, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mofi soll wohl Mozilar FireFox heißen,
lad mal in dem die Seite NEU zur not mit [F5] oder mit [STRG] [R].


----------



## Babyface (17. Juli 2006)

also... bei mir funzt es ganz gut soweit nur wird mein char ohne items angezeit... hab einfach ma

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {};

BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;

in die datei reinkopiert... aber kp obs am anfang/ende sein soll oder zu jedem char...

wo gehört des rein?


----------



## Roran (18. Juli 2006)

Babyface schrieb:


> also... bei mir funzt es ganz gut soweit nur wird mein char ohne items angezeit... hab einfach ma
> 
> BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
> BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
> ...




Einfach wo was rein kopieren ist mist,
und das keine Items angezeigt werden ist normal,
denn bei dir fehlt ein Eintrag.

BLASC_CHARS = {"Charname@Realmname","Charname@Realmname"};

Charname , durch den Namen des Chars ersetzten
Realmname durch den Server Namen ersetzten

speichern , dann Daten hoch laden, dann müßte es gehen.


----------

